# NCAA 1st Round Game Thread (Friday)



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

_*Thanks to B34C!_

*Friday:*
South Region:
12:15 ET: (3) Syracuse (26-9) vs. (14) Stephen F. Austin (24-7)
02:45 ET: (6) Arizona St. (24-9) vs. (11) Temple (22-11)

West Region:
12:30 ET: (6) Marquette (24-9) vs. (11) Utah St. (30-4)
03:00 ET: (3) Missouri (28-6) vs. (14) Cornell (21-9)

East Region:
12:25 ET: (8) Oklahoma St. (22-11) vs. (9) Tennessee (21-12)
02:55 ET: (1) Pittsburgh (28-4) vs. (16) E Tenn St. (23-10)
07:25 ET: (4) Xavier (25-7) vs. (13) Portland St. (23-9)
09:55 ET: (5) Florida St. (25-9) vs. (12) Wisconsin (19-12)

Midwest Region:
12:30 ET: (3) Kansas (25-7) vs. (14) North Dakota St. (26-6)
03:00 ET: (6) West Virginia (23-11) vs. (11) Dayton (26-7)
07:10 ET: (1) Louisville (28-5) vs. (16) Alabama St./(16) Morehead St.
07:10 ET: (5) Utah (24-9) vs. (12) Arizona (19-13)
07:20 ET: (7) Boston College (22-11) vs. (10) USC (21-12)
09:40 ET: (4) Wake Forest (24-6) vs. (13) Cleveland St. (25-10)
09:40 ET: (8) Ohio St. (22-10) vs. (9) Siena (26-7)
09:50 ET: (2) Michigan St. (26-6) vs. (15) Robert Morris (24-10)

NCAA.com Watch Live


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Really looking forward to the Wake/Cleveland State game tomorrow.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Should be much better competition than we had today even though UCLA - VCU was pretty good...

Games of the Day
Oklahoma St - Tennessee - this is a completely even match and both teams can put points on the board so should be very interesting- I predict a game winner in this one...
Arizona St - Temple - A game I couldn't decide on but arizona state is too talented, should be some big shots from Christmas but Harden and Pendergraph will be too much at the end
Utah - Arizona - I chose Arizona but Utah is a pretty solid team, however at the end Arizona has a little too much talent
Florida St - Wisconsin - This should be a low scoring game but Wisconsin I think is a better team, Florida State has absolutely no offensive players outside Douglas


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im looking forward to OSU vs Tennessee, West Virginia and Dayton, and Arizona State and Temple


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Friday:
South Region:
12:15 ET: *(3) Syracuse (26-9)* vs. (14) Stephen F. Austin (24-7)
02:45 ET: *(6) Arizona St. (24-9)* vs. (11) Temple (22-11)

West Region:
12:30 ET: *(6) Marquette (24-9*) vs. (11) Utah St. (30-4)
03:00 ET: *(3) Missouri (28-6)* vs. (14) Cornell (21-9)

East Region:
12:25 ET: (8) Oklahoma St. (22-11) vs. *(9)Tennessee (21-12)*
02:55 ET: *(1) Pittsburgh (28-4)* vs. (16) E Tenn St. (23-10)
07:25 ET: *(4) Xavier (25-7)* vs. (13) Portland St. (23-9)
09:55 ET: *(5) Florida St. (25-9)* vs. (12) Wisconsin (19-12)

Midwest Region:
12:30 ET: *(3) Kansas (25-7)* vs. (14) North Dakota St. (26-6)
03:00 ET: *(6) West Virginia (23-11)* vs. (11) Dayton (26-7)
07:10 ET: *(1) Louisville (28-5)* vs. (16) Alabama St./(16) Morehead St.
07:10 ET: (5) Utah (24-9) vs. *(12) Arizona (19-13)*
07:20 ET: (7) Boston College (22-11) vs. *(10) USC (21-12)*
09:40 ET: *(4) Wake Forest (24-6)* vs. (13) Cleveland St. (25-10)
09:40 ET: *(8) Ohio St. (22-10)* vs. (9) Siena (26-7)
09:50 ET: *(2) Michigan St. (26-6)* vs. (15) Robert Morris (24-10)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Shaping up to be a great day here in Milwaukee, but I tell you what, if Marquette falters and then Wisco gets slaughtered... you can expect to see me on the evening news burning down cop cars.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive got Marquette AND Wisconsin losing! Uh oh!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Ive got Marquette AND Wisconsin losing! Uh oh!


WHAT THE **** JSIMO!?!? I thought we were cool!!! I picked LSU to win!

One day you're gonna show me around Death Valley so we can hit on hot cajun *****es, and the next day you pick against both of my teams!? That's it buddy, we're done!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> WHAT THE **** JSIMO!?!? I thought we were cool!!! I picked LSU to win!
> 
> One day you're gonna show me around Death Valley so we can hit on hot cajun *****es, and the next day you pick against both of my teams!? That's it buddy, we're done!


Wow that Jsimo guy is in trouble whoever he is...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Buzz Williams is gonna be sweatin' today...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Guess its just time to sit back and watch.. eh..

I'd prefer to see the Cuse game but it's prob gonna be Kansas here.. :-\


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Friday:
South Region:
12:15 ET: *(3) Syracuse (26-9)* vs. (14) Stephen F. Austin (24-7)
02:45 ET: *(6) Arizona St. (24-9)* vs. (11) Temple (22-11)

West Region:
12:30 ET: (6) Marquette (24-9) vs. (11) *Utah St. (30-4)*
03:00 ET: *(3) Missouri (28-6)* vs. (14) Cornell (21-9)

East Region:
12:25 ET: (8) *Oklahoma St. (22-11)* vs. (9)Tennessee (21-12)
02:55 ET: *(1) Pittsburgh (28-4)* vs. (16) E Tenn St. (23-10)
07:25 ET: (4) Xavier (25-7) vs. (13) *Portland St. (23-9)*
09:55 ET: *(5) Florida St. (25-9)* vs. (12) Wisconsin (19-12)

Midwest Region:
12:30 ET: *(3) Kansas (25-7)* vs. (14) North Dakota St. (26-6)
03:00 ET: *(6) West Virginia (23-11)* vs. (11) Dayton (26-7)
07:10 ET: *(1) Louisville (28-5)* vs. (16) Alabama St./(16) Morehead St.
07:10 ET: (5) Utah (24-9) vs. *(12) Arizona (19-13)*
07:20 ET: (7) Boston College (22-11) vs. *(10) USC (21-12)*
09:40 ET: (4) Wake Forest (24-6) vs. *(13) Cleveland St. (25-10)*
09:40 ET: *(8) Ohio St. (22-10)* vs. (9) Siena (26-7)
09:50 ET: *(2) Michigan St. (26-6)* vs. (15) Robert Morris (24-10)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm hoping every Big east teams get to the 2nd round. I'm worry about WVU and Marquette


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jesus, a 5'3 player for SFA (Eric Bell) ? He is gonna make Jonny Flynn look like Chauncey Billups.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Holy **** SFA's PG is short


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yo jeffie good to see you back around. We need all the Big East fans in here to rep for the BE as they prove they are the best conference in college basketball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Syracuse game is going to be a blowout soon enough. They are way too small.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

8-2 Cuse early


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Nov 17, 2008)

Syracuse starting pretty well. With or without Johnny Flynn, Syracuse might be the team to beat next year in the Big East


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> Syracuse starting pretty well. With or without Johnny Flynn, Syracuse might be the team to beat next year in the Big East


Without Johnny Flynn they will not be the team to beat. That would be Villanova.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

pr1ncejeffie said:


> Syracuse starting pretty well. With or without Johnny Flynn, Syracuse might be the team to beat next year in the Big East


I think their going to need Flynn to return if their going to be the team to beat. They will be tough regardless, but I don't see them being the team to beat without Flynn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

James Anderson warming up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm getting Marquette/Utah State now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Marquette/Utah State here.. are you f'n kidding me? What bs..


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

HKF said:


> Without Johnny Flynn they will not be the team to beat. That would be Villanova.


I don't think Villanova will be the team to beat next year even if they have a top 5 recruiting class. They will lose 3 seniors (Anderson, Cunningham and Shane Clark)

Their likely starters could be

Scottie Reynolds
Corey Fisher
Corey Stokes
Dominick Cheeks (possibly)
Antonio Pena?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The lighting at Boise State seems weird as heck. It's like a spotlight on the court and the rest of the arena is pitch black.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love North Dakota State's notable alumni. Bob Backlund. :laugh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> I don't think Villanova will be the team to beat next year even if they have a top 5 recruiting class. They will lose 3 seniors (Anderson, Cunningham and Shane Clark)
> 
> Their likely starters could be
> 
> ...


I think if any freshman is going to start for them it's going to be Yarou.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hayward is off to a great start for Marquette so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse is blowing this game open early. This one is almost over 10 minutes in. Johnny Flynn with the killer crossover.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NDSU is playing with Kansas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> The lighting at Boise State seems weird as heck. It's like a spotlight on the court and the rest of the arena is pitch black.


Maybe the like the Lakers and Staples Center.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hayward with the first 10 points for Marquette


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah State is really struggling from the field early.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse is up 16 already. Damn.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> NDSU is playing with Kansas.


Doesn't suprise me, it's almost like a home game for the Bison. Plus they have 3 or 4 guys who can really shoot the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They just switched me to NDSU-Kansas. Should be interesting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wesley Matthews has to be the best rebounding guard in the country.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I am not reading anything or listening to anybody's opinion next year before I make my picks. This Utah State team looks like garbage from everything I've seen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> They just switched me to NDSU-Kansas. Should be interesting.


Kinda wish they would here and take this Marquette game off.. cuz I dont feel like watching the Kansas game online..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette is dominating on the boards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> I am not reading anything or listening to anybody's opinion next year before I make my picks. This Utah State team looks like garbage from everything I've seen.


Utah State won 22 of their 30 games against the bottom 150 in basketball. They have barely been tested all year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I just got switched to the Kansas game for 30 seconds and now i'm back viewing this stinker taking place out in Boise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Syracuse game is over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ben Woodside is shooting really well. He's got 10 points already.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah State is missing so many open shots. Jesus this is pathetic.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

And here I thought Illinois was an offensively challenged team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

In case you didn't hear it yet, Jerel McNeal is the all-time leading scorer in Marquette history :redface:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Ben Woodside is shooting really well. He's got 10 points already.


Didn't he have 63 points in a game earlier this season? That kid was money against Oakland last week in the Summit title game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Didn't he have 63 points in a game earlier this season? That kid was money against Oakland last week in the Summit title game.


Against the same Stephen F. Austin team playing Syracuse. Although it was in double OT.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cole Aldrich is huge.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

croco said:


> In case you didn't hear it yet, Jerel McNeal is the all-time leading scorer in Marquette history :redface:


:clap: Congrats to him, Great player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tennessee and Oklahoma State are playing are great game. Just what an 8/9 should be. Too bad no one sent BYU that memo.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Against the same Stephen F. Austin team playing Syracuse. Although it was in double OT.


Thought that was him. He can really shoot the ball. 


As I type this Utah State makes their first field goal in what seems like a millennium.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh man 2 field goals in less than 2 minutes for the Aggies, this is a freaking sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm not really sure why the Tennessee-Oklahoma St. game isn't on my tv, but I really wish it was.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing is, I like Stew Morrill a lot, but this Utah State team obviously feasted on cupcakes. I mean they went to St. Mary's and lost by 15 without Patty Mills. Something just doesn't add up losing that badly with Mills hurt.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Byron Eaton has 3 fouls already for Oklahoma State


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like that offensive foul call on Byron Eaton. Bad call.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kansas' defense is really turning it up. You can tell Self has learned from the Bradley and Bucknell losses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Woodside is doing a hell of a job out there. Just making every good decision.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Oklahoma State by 4 at the end of 20.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Big East had really good teams this year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I say this is the most respectful way possible towards Utah State but please stop shooting anything outside of 10 feet. I can tell you what will happen 2 shots, 5 shots, even 10 shots from now. It will clang off the back of the rim just like every other shot outside of 10 feet you have taken so far has done.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How come the commercials never have trouble buffering, but the games constantly do?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> :clap: Congrats to him, Great player.


He is, but I was being sarcastic because the announcer mentioned it like 5 times in 5 minutes earlier in the game.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

The Big East is top heavy this year.... very good teams. Part of the reason being is that many of the potential NBA players staying for another year. I believe the only underclassman that went to the NBA last year was Joe Alexander. The Big East this year are both experienced and talented.

Next year will be a different story.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> The Big East is top heavy this year.... very good teams. Part of the reason being is that many of the potential NBA players staying for another year. I believe the only underclassman that went to the NBA last year was Joe Alexander. The Big East this year are both experienced and talented.
> 
> Next year will be a different story.


I agree. The Big East is losing a lot of talent heading into next season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse is just running and dunking all over the place.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Flynn comes back to school, Syracuse will be a top 3 team in America.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice dish


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess if they wanna switch they should just put on the Tenn/Ok State game for me.. this is beyond boring so far today..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Utah State has cut it to 4 but I'm still bored here..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

North Dakota State coming back.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah State has it down to 3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Tennessee/Okie State looks like it's going to come down to the wire. Tennessee has it back with 1.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah State has the crowd into the game and the lead down to 1.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

OK State back up by 3. Hard foul.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Bob Backlund. :laugh:


Awesome. :lol:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That steal and a charge call was terrible. It was a block.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Awesome. :lol:


I am rooting for North Dakota State because of that reason alone.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Those NDSU jerseys are hideous.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sherron Collins is unbelievable today.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Cole Aldrich is no Eric Chenowith 
he may look like another big white stiff but don't judge a book by its cover.. this guy is very athletic and he can really play. he is going to be a good nba player


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Woodside with the sommersault and the layup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Cole Aldrich is no Eric Chenowith
> he may look like another big white stiff but don't judge a book by its cover.. this guy is very athletic and he can really play. he is going to be a good nba player


He's got outstanding length and he's strong as an ox.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah State-Marquette tied at 33.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 Games within 3 points right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Matthews is down with what appears to be an elbow injury.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I really cant stand watching this Utah State game.. even though its a close one.. eh..


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Wesley Matthews with the elbow.

I've seen so many "soccer injuries" the last day and a half.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> Cole Aldrich is no Eric Chenowith
> he may look like another big white stiff but don't judge a book by its cover.. this guy is very athletic and he can really play. he is going to be a good nba player


Agreed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NDSU is blowing their chances to tie this game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

When did Wayne Chism start thinking he was Rodney Rogers?

Get your fat butt in the paint.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Woodside left Morningstar in his sneakers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That technical on Moses was terrible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Up yours, ref. That was awful.

If you want to see a ref try to get his name mentioned on national TV, click over to the Tennessee-Oklahoma State game.

I think Vern Lundquist cursed at the ref in Norwegian. Serious.

In any game, that's a terrible call. But in the NCAA Tournament with the game swinging back-and-forth, that's mind-numbing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What a horrible call in the TEN/OSU game, how can you blow the whistle on that.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Wesley Matthews back in the game following rolling around on the ground with an elbow injury (the injury occurred right after he got took in the post).


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure today's action will be more exciting than yesterday... so far 3 very close games hopefully this is a trend


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aldrich is dominating in there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh f this ****.. I'm gonna watch the Kansas game online.. I gave in..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That technical makes you think it was made to keep Tennessee in the game. That was horrific.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gus Johnson is doing the Kansas game so I hear? Damn even more incentive for my area CBS stations to switch to that game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I think Vern Lundquist cursed at the ref in Norwegian. Serious.



:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

North Dakota State looks like they are out of gas.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Collins vs Woodside is crazy... I know Maynor has more NBA potential but Woodside I think is the better player right now


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Utah State can't get over the hump.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Collins vs Woodside is crazy... I know Maynor has more NBA potential but Woodside I think is the better player right now


Woodside isn't a better player than Maynor. Did you see what Maynor did to Collison defensively?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oklahoma State hustling out there.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Volunteers with a typical knucklehead sequence there. Bad time for that.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't know its close as soon as i pressed send on that post i thought about taking it back but **** it I'll say Woodside is better
Maynor is a better athlete and defender for sure though
Woodside just really understands the technalities of offensive basketball and he can flat out shoot


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah State has come back and taken the lead.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

When did Marquette's offense go in the tank ? It's not like Utah State has been known for shutting down their opponents either.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And Utah State finally gets the lead!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah State has tied it up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Utah State has tied it up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And now all of a sudden Utah State can't miss.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette has really looked bad in the 2nd half. Damn.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

6 point lead for the Aggies now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aldrich is just a beast.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess Utah State wants to foul Marquette back into this game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

What a hip check by Butler


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eaton ONIONS!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This game is turning into a free-throwathon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What a block by Wesley!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

One point tennessee lead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eaton that's a senior.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Byron Eaton with the And 1


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Heh so called good teams struggling with teams they shouldnt. Such a shame.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice bucket there by Ok State.. Marquette by 3 with 1 min left


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oklahoma State-Tennessee the game of the tournament so far. I wouldn't have called that one.

GREAT game between these two. A buzzer-beater finish would be appropriate.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge basket by McNeal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette looks like they might survive.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ft good for Ok State.. 2 pt game 7.2 left.... 3 off rim.. Oklahoma State wins..

3 pt bank shot for Utah State.. 2 pt Marquette lead with 23 left


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

A bank 3 holy ****


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OH ****, he banked a 3 point shot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bank's Open!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tennessee simply has too many mental breakdowns in each and every game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Todays action has already surpassed yesterday's. 3 exciting games thus far.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya tennessee and oklahoma state are completely evenly matched teams IMO

Tennessee's defense just wasnt there today (no surprise to me) I really like a lot of their players but I knew this game would go down to the wire


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, I thought that was going down for Wilkinson.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

croco said:


> Tennessee simply has too many mental breakdowns in each and every game.


Their inexperienced. When you lose your top two scorers (both guards) your bound to take a dip in production. 


What was that by Wilkinson?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the difference between Tennessee and Oklahoma State is that Tennessee doesn't have a point guard. Byron Eaton just did what you'd expect a senior point guard to do. He was terrific. Marquette wins and I start the day 4-0.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One point win for Marquette.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

3-1 start for me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple-ASU underway.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Arizona State is going to win this game, great look by Glaser as I type this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game should be pretty good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Christmas off to a good start, and Pendergraph is struggling.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boy where's that coolpohle guy when you need him


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Their inexperienced. When you lose your top two scorers (both guards) your bound to take a dip in production.
> 
> 
> What was that by Wilkinson?


The losses of both Smiths and Lofton hurt immensely, but there is still a lot of talent on that team. They simply do not play smart enough often times and it's been their downfall this season. Like HKF said, they need a point guard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Christmas can really get his shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What the hell has gotten into Derek Glasser? He is rarely an offensive force.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Christmas can really shoot. Glasser for the Sun Devils is turning into a real nice player.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya Glasser is actually not bad
pretty underrated as a college player
Nothing spectular but doesn't do anything stupid either


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ASU starting to blow the game open.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glasser is really making a name for himself the past couple of weeks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Goddamnit Dunphy. Every year it's the same **** with this dude. At least make a game of it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I picked ASU to go to the Elite 8 so hopefully they continue playing like this .. I mean they are up by 13 and Harden is yet to do anything
What I like about their team is they won't blow you away while watching them but they just make the right plays... Harden never takes the star player thing to his head, Pendergraph just finishes around the basket and doesnt attempt to go and be a perimeter player which he knows he isn't, Glasser just brings the ball up the floor and starts the offense, Abbott and Kusiks spot up behind the 3 point and wait for kick outs, nothing spectular but the right plays


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton up 4-3 early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton has come out ready to play.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> I picked ASU to go to the Elite 8 so hopefully they continue playing like this .. I mean they are up by 13 and Harden is yet to do anything
> What I like about their team is they won't blow you away while watching them but they just make the right plays... Harden never takes the star player thing to his head, Pendergraph just finishes around the basket and doesnt attempt to go and be a perimeter player which he knows he isn't, Glasser just brings the ball up the floor and starts the offense, Abbott and Kusiks spot up behind the 3 point and wait for kick outs, nothing spectular but the right plays


Yep. They are well coached, and play well together.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Temple back in it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Christmas time!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton is outplaying West Virginia so far. March just isn't kind to Bob Huggins coached teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glasser having the game of a lifetime.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Temple has done a great job on Harden 
Thats why some people think he won't suceed at the next level. He can have trouble getting his shot off against good athletes.
Glasser is stroking though!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Dayton is outplaying West Virginia so far. March just isn't kind to Bob Huggins coached teams.


Didn't they lose to Xavier in overtime in the Sweet Sixteen last year?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Dayton is outplaying West Virginia so far. March just isn't kind to Bob Huggins coached teams.


Well, what can you say about Dunphy though


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pitt struggling against ETSU


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

fjkdsi said:


> Temple has done a great job on Harden
> Thats why some people think he won't suceed at the next level. He can have trouble getting his shot off against good athletes.
> Glasser is stroking though!


Correct, he is no Stephen Curry.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

My jayhawks pulled it out. Sherron Collins damn near shot us out the game but when we pounded the ball to cole it was pretty much a wrap. That Ben woodside kid is really good. He got a lot of bailout calls but he's a nice pg.

That OK State and Tennesee game was crazy. Idk why tyler shot the 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another stupid technical foul by the refs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ETSU is playing with Pitt so far.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't like the rule anyway. What's so bad about hanging on the rim for a second or two ? I mean come on, this is doing no harm to anyone.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton is playing very well. For some reason even though the game is close, I am not interested in watching the Cornell-Missouri game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy **** I coulda swore I picked Tenn to beat OSU (I was pullin 4 UT the whole game :laugh but apparently I picked OSU. I'll take the victory! If Utah St. didn't choke their game away down the stretch, i would be very happy right now..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple has missed 13 shots in a row.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt man, they have 13 turnovers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pitt with 13 turnovers in the first half, can't pull away from a team that way. ETSU only down 3 at the half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt is only leading by one at the half. If they lost to ETSU, I would really laugh because they should at least get to the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pitt is looking terrible right now. They have the easiest path to the final 4 which is why I had them there, but I have serious doubts that they will even make it past the weekend.... They just dont look good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Some really, really good games in the 2nd part of the day so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple is not getting anything from their other players.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

My area hasn't gotten a look at that game but from an "outsiders" prospective it would seem like Blair is in foul trouble. He has 0 fouls at the half, and they are only winning by 3. Thats mind-boggling.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> My area hasn't gotten a look at that game but from an "outsiders" prospective it would seem like Blair is in foul trouble. He has 0 fouls at the half, and they are only winning by 3. Thats mind-boggling.


He has a technical foul for his only foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harden has been complete garbage and if it weren't for Pendergraph. He's getting exposed.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I had no idea Harden would play this bad, because I would have picked Temple if he was going to play like this. Very suprising ASU has a lead.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> He has a technical foul for his only foul.


Oh, gotcha. I was checkin on ESPN since MMOD is super slow on my computer and it said he had 0, I guess I'll roll with this pre-historic MMOD for the 2nd half.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I never even liked Pitt from the beggining is whats pissing me off..... Im pissed that I believed the hype and put them in my F4, now that im actually seeing them play. There is NO way this team makes it to the final 4, i will say that right now. Their lucky the only other semi-elite team in their bracket is Duke(if they can even beat ETSU), but i dont really like Duke either. The East is such a weak region.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Christmas is really outplaying Harden. I mean is Harden really 35 picks better in the draft then this guy?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> I never even liked Pitt from the beggining..... Im pissed that I believed the hype now that im actually seeing them play. There is NO way this team makes it to the final 4.


Pitt was great this year for sure, but they are not typically a BLOW YOU OUT team. They aren't like Louisville, UNC and UConn in that regard. They grind out wins.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wanna bet Rocketeer has some weird explanation as to why Harden plays like that. Too many games he's been easily shut down by defenses.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pitt cant even make point blank layups. i can make that shot!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Temple is blowing their opportunities here.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge 3 from Harden


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well Christmas is really streaky and 3 years or so older than harden but I am starting to think that Harden's mock draft position should be a little lower than most have it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, what the hell is Pitt doing?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Hamlin just sparked the **** out Fields layup attempt.... wow :lol:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

ETSU is playing with a lot of fire. The crowd's really starting to get into it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harden got away with a walk.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> I never even liked Pitt from the beggining is whats pissing me off..... Im pissed that I believed the hype and put them in my F4, now that im actually seeing them play. There is NO way this team makes it to the final 4, i will say that right now. Their lucky the only other semi-elite team in their bracket is Duke(if they can even beat ETSU), but i dont really like Duke either. The East is such a weak region.


Then again, you can say that about any region. I think all four Final Four teams from last year or Florida the year before were better than any team this year, those were more complete and balanced teams and simply more talented.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, West Virginia down 9 and Pitt only up 1.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a terrible call against Temple. Man the officiating in this tournament.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Ebanks!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If it wasn't for Pendergraph this team would have lost.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya if Pendergraph gets in foul trouble ASU is going to have serious problems advancing in this tournament


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pitt looks worried, Sam Young especially.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

**** if Pitt looses my bracket is wrecked.

ASU and W.Virginia are supposed to win today too. Damn these overrated Big East teams.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WOW! Pitt takes an eight-point lead, and it seems like they're finally starting to p...

Oh...ok...Tiggs hits a three.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, what is Pitt doing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sam Young with another big shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How is that not a foul ? He got Blair in the air.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Big, bad Pittsburgh is getting killed on the offensive glass by East Tennessee State. Some of those are because they're just not paying attention.

Wake up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pitt needs to keep feeding blair those cookies in the paint... it's pretty much two points or a foul every time. Oh, and WVU will win... i just have that feeling. *knock on wood*


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Officiating is terrible in this WVU / Dayton game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn ETSU is hanging in there.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lmao @ Pitt. :rotf:

wtf are they doing? they suck!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lundquist seemed legit scared for No. 3 on ETSU when he got switched on Blair. :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Was WVU planning on scoring from anywhere but the free throw line the rest of the game? They are just charging into the lane mostly out of control looking for whistles.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

like i said, Pitt just needs to keep feedin the beast


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

3 Seconds Much?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blair is closing on a 30/20 game and Pitt is still in danger of losing, unbelievable


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow, WVU is garbage. 8 minutes without a field goal.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> Blair is closing on a 30/20 game and Pitt is still in danger of losing, unbelievable


And on top of that, ETSU is shooting like 30 percent and has over 15 turnovers.

Wow, ANOTHER offensive board for ETSU.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, if they could make anything they could probably be winning right now....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn the A-Sun is snakebitten. Belmont gives Duke all they want a year ago and ETSU giving Pitt all they want.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If the Bucs were making freebies at all, this would be a tie game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Ruoff was just fouled out on an And-1. Brilliant job officials.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fields probably put a lid on this.

You really need to play a perfect game if you're the 16 trying to knock off a 1. They played great today, but there are just one or two things that hurt them big time.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> Ruoff was just fouled out on an And-1. Brilliant job officials.


The whole second half has been plays like that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton is going to knock off WVU. Damnit.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

West Virginia, you suck. Like my bracket didn't have enough problems.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WVU is out! Two crucial offensive rebounds for Dayton. Big bad big east looks like a big joke to me.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****ing WVU


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

West Virginia is the first team to lose out of my Sweet 16 ... I guess their freshmen are still a year away.. 
Dayton better beat Kansas on Sunday or everyone who picked Kansas will be moving ahead of me (I know not many people picked Dayton to go to Sweet 16)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I lost an Elite Eight team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like WVU losing has a lot of brackets busting in that part, including mine. At least I didn't have have them going further than the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well my bracket is done. I knew if Rouff played bad WVU would lose, but I figured he wouldn't want to go out on a down note. Sad way to end his career.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uconn has been the only Big East team that has been comfortable so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Uconn has been the only Big East team that has been comfortable so far.


Syracuse was dominating Stephen F. Austin. That score might have looked close, but they were up 25 for a lot of that game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So my station tonight decided to go with USC/BC and Wisconsin/Florida State.. not bad I guess..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Uconn has been the only Big East team that has been comfortable so far.


Syracuse was up 50-24. They looked fairly comfortable from my perspective.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay and Syracuse!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> So my station tonight decided to go with USC/BC and Wisconsin/Florida State.. not bad I guess..


I always find it strange when a fairly basic (not the most basic) cable package in Canada gets better coverage then the USA.

I get CBS East Affiliate (detroit), CBS West Affiliate (seattle), plus The Score (Canadain Sports Network who gets rigts from CBX, who has much less commericals... so they show all the games, and focus on the best ones).

The coverage during the regular season is poor though, with just CBC and ABC games, and the Score picks up about 20 games from ESPN. So I spend $30 month on the Sports Pak... all NHL Games, All NBA Games, all NHL games, and about 250 NCAA games a month.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> WVU is out! Two crucial offensive rebounds for Dayton. Big bad big east looks like a big joke to me.


Wait so one Big East team loses and they are a big joke? :lol: 





HB said:


> Uconn has been the only Big East team that has been comfortable so far.


Using this logic UNC has been the only ACC team comfortably winning so far. :sarcasm:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Portland St. is going to beat Xavier. Book it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

West Virginia royally messed me up today. Damn...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Portland St. is going to beat Xavier. Book it.


Word, I have been on that one since I saw the brackets. In fact two 4 seeds are going down tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dominic Waters can stroke it from downtown, watch for him to be a thorn in Xavier's side.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

"he's just a shook one" Tyreke Evans gets dropped yesterday against CSUN. Too bad the guy missed the shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah looks bad early. Damn, the Mountain West every year looks like poop.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

USC leads 10-7 early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tyrese Rice is just killin the Trojans early.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Fareid threw down a hell of a putback dunk.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Morehead State beating Louisville.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BC on a 14-2 run. My bracket is done for if things don't get turned around in some of these games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tried to watch the Utah-Arizona game, but if that isn't the most who gives a rip game, I don't know what is.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

That GD Burger King commercial with the girls clamoring over the mini-burgers fills me with such rage. Seriously, most. annoying. commercial. ever. And it's been controlling commercial breaks for a looooooong time now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These refs with these off the ball fouls. Horrific. I mean come on.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well my Pro-Line (Ontario Sports Lottery) ticket is not loooking good already. I don't gamble, just occassionally get a ticket to add some fun... of course in this tournament I bet on who I want to win, or bet on games I'm not peculiar about

My $10 ticket for the 7:00 games is:
Utah win by at least six (Odds 2.70)
Boston College win by at least six (Odds 3.00)
Portland St and Xavier within 5 (Odds 3.70)

Need all three right for a $299 payout.
Damn Utah .. why did I bet on a team that lost too a school with two directions and a religion in there school name.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't understand how Louisville let Morehead State back in the game, and even take the lead. I watched the first 3-4 minutes before the switch to USC-BC, and it appeared that UL was on their way to winning by 250.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Morehead has taken good care of the basketball. However Louisville is a second half team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That's what I was going to say HKF... eventually Louisville wears you out a bit, and gets a prolonged 5-6 minute run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No disrespect to Morehead State, they have been terrific, but Louisville gets you within the first eight minutes of the second half. If you look at their scores, they are typically down or tied at the half and then the second half, your legs do and it's hard to keep up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I know some of you are already fans, but I love watching Daniel Hackett play. He is a really good PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> I know some of you are already fans, but I love watching Daniel Hackett play. He is a really good PG.


I don't like the way he lead that fastbreak. He had Lewis for a layup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Hackett picks up a charge. Just three horrible possessions in a row by him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BC up by 4 at the half. Everytime I hear Gus Johnson say Raji I think of thet 350 pound Nose Tackle that will be a first round pick in the NFL draft this year.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> I know some of you are already fans, but I love watching Daniel Hackett play. He is a really good PG.


Isn't that equivalent to me saying I just love the way B.J. Mullens plays? lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> And Hackett picks up a charge. Just three horrible possessions in a row by him.


The bball2223 jinx is in full effect.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

jvanbusk said:


> Isn't that equivalent to me saying I just love the way B.J. Mullens plays? lol


Man I didn't even think of that :lol:, but technically we aren't rivals in basketball so I think this one should slide. I really better start checking and editing any like posts directed towards anything involved with The Trojan football program:upset:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And some went as far as to call Louisville the national champs. Absolutely laughable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, they didn't even show highlights from the Utah/Arizona game. Just a boring game all the way around.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> And some went as far as to call Louisville the national champs. Absolutely laughable.


:laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What are the odds on Verne Lundquist getting so big that he collapses in on himself...?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Louisville is just playing undisciplined ball right now. This isn't what I had in mind when I picked them to go to the Final Four. I expected them to be tight and controlled


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville starting to score off their defense. In watching this, their major run hasn't even come yet. It's coming.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah has been losing like this entire ball game. What the hell is wrong with the Mountain West? These teams aren't even competitive.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

17-4 for Louisville in the first seven minutes of the second half.... they do this almost every single game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Louisville has picked up their intensity on D. _THIS_ is why I picked them to go to the Final Four


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it just me or does it look like Louisville has 7 of the exact same player to anyone else?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville's defense is really incredible. They scored 35 at the half and already have 22 and have given up 4.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Their defense was never in question its the offense


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC missing too many free throws.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Their defense was never in question its the offense


Don't backpedal too much, you might fall down.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Their defense was never in question its the offense


Yeah but they score a lot of points off of their defense. I'll take my chances with a team that guards you 45 feet from the basket and makes you start your offense with 6 left on the shotclock every day of the week.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Their defense was never in question its the offense


well, if your going to pick on one dimesional teams, might as well point out UNC's defence.

We all know there is only one complete team in the country and there in Spokane.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

OT: UF is raping the **** out of Miami right now in the NIT.... If everyone comes back, plus the addition of Vernon Macklin and the Kenny Boynton and Co. recuiting class, this UF team can really make some noise the NCAA's next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Morehead State game is over. They were a game effort, but Louisville is just too talented.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> OT: UF is raping Miami in the NIT right now.... If everyone comes back with the addition of the Kenny Boynton and Co. recuiting class next year, this UF team can really make some noise the NCAA's next year.


Seriously, on the NCAA thread you throw in a mention for the NIT. GTFOH with that garbage.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Don't backpedal too much, you might fall down.


:laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ backpedalling arent number 1 seeds supposed to be cruising against 14th ranked teams?

And UNC doesnt need Louisville type defense, they have droves of the bench that tire out their opponents


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> well, if your going to pick on one dimesional teams, might as well point out UNC's defence.
> 
> We all know there is only one complete team in the country and there in Spokane.


I really don't think there is one complete team in the country this year. Gonzaga hasn't really looked as complete against good competition this season, and they sure as hell didn't look like a complete team against the Zips last night.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HKF said:


> Seriously, on the NCAA thread you throw in a mention for the NIT. GTFOH with that garbage.


UF shoulda been in NCAA's tho. Big East = Overrated. :rotf:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

PSU just doesn't have enough size up front.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Lol @ backpedalling arent number 1 seeds supposed to be cruising against 14th ranked teams?
> 
> And UNC doesnt need Louisville type defense, they have droves of the bench that tire out their opponents


Yeah but you jumped the gun because of a slow first half. The case could even be made that UNC got a better draw than the No 1 overall seed did...These lower seeds are amped up and ready to go on pure emotion but Louisville was never out of control of the game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Daniel Hackett is a defensive machine! Id love him on my team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USC might be the most athletic team in college basketball. Ridiculous.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I really don't think there is one complete team in the country this year. Gonzaga hasn't really looked as complete against good competition this season, and they sure as hell didn't look like a complete team against the Zips last night.


The Gonzaga comment was said in jest...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Lol @ backpedalling arent number 1 seeds supposed to be cruising against 14th ranked teams?
> 
> And UNC doesnt need Louisville type defense, they have droves of the bench that tire out their opponents


We really aren't that deep in the backcourt without Graves or Ginyard. Frasor is decent at best, and Drew just isn't ready yet. Again being resonably objective as a fan any team who is pretty disciplined, athletic and has a guard capable of taking the game over is going to give us a hell of a game. Look at who has beat us Wake, Maryland, FSU, and BC. All are teams that are disciplined, athletic, and have a guard who killed us. Jack McClinton also about beat us at Miami with 35 points. Our depth isn't the killer that your making it out to be, especially with how awful our defense can be.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every time Utah has a chance, they do something stupid.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> UF shoulda been in NCAA's tho. Big East = Overrated. :rotf:


What Big East Team did not deserve to be in the tournament at the expense of Florida...... humour me.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> UF shoulda been in NCAA's tho. Big East = Overrated. :rotf:


:lol: Florida would have been one of the last 4 teams in the Big East this year :rotf: FOH with the they should have been in the tourney junk.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Every time Utah has a chance, they do something stupid.


They just seem to be hanging around 6-9 points all game long. I would be annoyed if I was a Utah fan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mountain West again. What a joke of a league.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

A fairly bla set of games in this segment of four.


Looking forward to the second round of games... they were great last year IIRC, that's when the tournament really gets interesting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Portland State the fashionable upset pick outclassed by Xavier.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Mountain West again. What a joke of a league.


Such a disgrace that league got 2 automatic bids.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Such a disgrace that league got 2 automatic bids.


Since the league came into existence they will be 6-19 (since 2000) in the tournament.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What Big East Team did not deserve to be in the tournament at the expense of Florida...... humour me.


WVU and/or Marquette are probably on the same level as UF imo



bball2223 said:


> :lol: Florida would have been one of the last 4 teams in the Big East this year :rotf:


Reach



> FOH with the they should have been in the tourney junk.


They should've been if Miss St. didn't **** around and win the SEC tourney.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I always enjoy watching Nic Wise, he's so dramatic whenever he is with the ball. As for Hill, that turnaround J is pretty much automatic.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> They should've been if Miss St. didn't **** around and win the SEC tourney.


wut


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> WVU and/or Marquette are probably on the same level as UF imo


:lol:

Florida is in the league of a Providence, Georgetown or Notre Dame.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> wut


He said he was a homer and was ridiculously biased.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sometimes I wish the committee did a better job with these brackets. Why was Boston College a 7 seed and Tennessee a 9 seed? Something didn't add up here.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I have USC over Michigan St., and I've gone out on a limb putting them in my Elite 8.

They're red hot, DeRozan is red hot, super-athletic, good guard play, and they have several players that will get drafted into the NBA.

I just like this team right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, people on this board said Portland State was overseeded as a 13, and it looks like they were right.

Their guards are midgets.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That Axe Dry commercial is disgusting. But I'm laughing at it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why was Utah given a five seed? The committee did a bad job.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Sometimes I wish the committee did a better job with these brackets. Why was Boston College a 7 seed and Tennessee a 9 seed? Something didn't add up here.


Well. . . In hindsight...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

JuniorNoboa said:


> :lol:
> 
> Florida is in the league of a Providence, Georgetown or Notre Dame.


The same Georgetown who lost to Baylor in the 1st round of the NIT and the same Notre Dame team who is skated by the likes of New Mexico? Oh wait, they're no better than the Providence team that lost handily to the Miami team in which Florida just beat by like 15 points? Yet i'm the 'biased homer'?? wtf :azdaja:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Portland State the fashionable upset pick outclassed by Xavier.


Live by the 3, die by the 3. 

If they're hitting from outside they could beat anybody in the nation. Tonight they were off.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I have USC over Michigan St., and I've gone out on a limb putting them in my Elite 8.
> 
> They're red hot, DeRozan is red hot, super-athletic, good guard play, and they have several players that will get drafted into the NBA.
> 
> I just like this team right now.


Same here. I just knew their athleticism would give BC and Mich. St fits. But state shouldnt be taken lightly, really good coach and some NBA players too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cleveland State is up 9-0 to start.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang, that would be a good call by bball if they win. I think he has them in his Sweet 16.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake Forest man. What the hell is Johnson and Aminu's problem? Why do they think they are guards?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> The same Georgetown who lost to Baylor in the 1st round of the NIT and the same Notre Dame team who is skated by the likes of New Mexico? Oh wait, they're no better than the Providence team that lost handily to the Miami team in which Florida just beat by like 15 points? Yet i'm the 'biased homer'?? wtf :azdaja:


Beat Georgia next time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a feeling that Robert Morris is going to hang around with Michigan St for a while... its going to be close at the 10:00 minute mark of the second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cleveland State is up 15.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow 27-12 for Cleveland St... we all knew Wake was inconsistent and was vulnerable to an upset, but I did not expect them to be down huge at any point.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wake Forest is showing what inexperience does to you in the tourney.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

10-5 Wisconsin.... and 10 minutes has already been played.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry it looks like Florida St went on a 4-2 run in the lsat minute... now the offence is being turned up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 10-5 Wisconsin.... and 10 minutes has already been played.


Wisconsin has them right where they want them tempo wise. Florida St. struggles big time in slow down type games. I watched Northwestern beat them good earlier in the year by playing that way.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake Forest is losing by 17. It's apparent to me that Gaudio has simply lost this team. They don't even look like they care.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wake loosing will destroy my brackets completely


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Wisconsin has them right where they want them tempo wise. Florida St. struggles big time in slow down type games. I watched Northwestern beat them good earlier in the year by playing that way.


This isn't really true. Florida State plays a slow-down pace of basketball as well. They are not an uptempo team at all. They lost at that Northwestern game because they shot poorly, but they have played slower paced basketball all year and are the slowest paced team in the ACC.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> This isn't really true. Florida State plays a slow-down pace of basketball as well. They are not an uptempo team at all. They lost at that Northwestern game because they shot poorly, but they have played slower paced basketball all year and are the slowest paced team in the ACC.


Could be true, I've only watched Florida St. play a couple of times this year. When I watched them it seemed like they did best in transition with Douglas.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Cleveland State looks good, I think Wake will make some sort of run eventually but I'm not really surprised that Cleveland State is winning
This was an upset many had on their brackets and I chose Cleveland State on my other bracket...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Robert Morris is somehow winning their game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Cleveland State looks good, I think Wake will make some sort of run eventually but I'm not really surprised that Cleveland State is winning
> This was an upset many had on their brackets and I chose Cleveland State on my other bracket...


It's not a surprise, but they are up 14 points. Wake has been horrific tonight.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Robert Morris still tied with Michigan St. Could be a dark couple of hours for the Big Ten.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WTF Wake?

I had Arizona & USC winning today - glad they did.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wake back within 11, after beign down 17 if I believe. There too good to not make a run at least in this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like Robert Morris is done hanging in there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tony Douglas is hustling his *** off.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome shooting by Wisconsin tonight..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Looks like Robert Morris is done hanging in there.


Yep, bad call on my part. 11-0 run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the NEC has yet to ever win a tournament game. This league is perpetual 15-16 seeds.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wake closed it down to 9.

Still hangindf around for my $10 ticket for the second set of games.
Siena-Ohio St (tie - within 5 points)
Wake - Cleveland St (tie - within 5 points)
Florida St wins by 6 or more against Wisconsin.

Payout = $166


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wake making it a game again. Good ****.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wake. They'd either lose in the first round or go to the Elite 8. Impossible to figure out.

I'm just glad I took those flakes out of my Final Four the night before the tournament.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wake can still win this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Evan Turner is just a hell of a ball player. He should have been Big Ten POY.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice to see the refs letting Wisconsin back in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What does Douglas have to do to get a foul?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How the **** is that a charge?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake is still losing by 11.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Stick a fork in the Demon Deacons. Down 15 with seven minutes to go.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> The same Georgetown who lost to Baylor in the 1st round of the NIT and the same Notre Dame team who is skated by the likes of New Mexico? Oh wait, they're no better than the Providence team that lost handily to the Miami team in which Florida just beat by like 15 points? Yet i'm the 'biased homer'?? wtf :azdaja:


I hate to go off topic, but Notre Dame and Florida are about equal. Both teams have one extremely talented player and a lot of inconsistent guys around them. You definitely wouldn't beat us in South Bend that I know, and I don't think we win in Gainseille. 



Anywho a MSU/Louisville elite 8 would be probably the most physical game all season long. I really hope those are the two that make it to the elite 8 as it will help my bracket out tremendously.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Dang, that would be a good call by bball if they win. I think he has them in his Sweet 16.


:yes: I took them beating Wake after HKF and the man with the almighty "track-record" (Coolpohle for those out of the loop) suggested so. I took it a step further because I figured Zona would win and they are just inconsistent as all hell.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wake Forest did what I kind of was hoping they wouldn't do. I think they have pretty much bailed on the season and I expect Teague, Aminu and Johnson to turn pro in two weeks.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Wake loosing will destroy my brackets completely


:rotf: Whos the big joke of a league now HB?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> :yes: I took them beating Wake after HKF and the man with the almighty "track-record" (Coolpohle for those out of the loop) suggested so.


I've watched most of this game and if you've ever seen a team that looks like they don't care, this would be the team.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice job finding the open man (BJ Mullens) Turner. What a terrible shot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Siena/OSU tied at 56 with 8 seconds to go and Buckeye ball. We may see our first game winner of the tourney right here, right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

OSU got 2 chances there, OT it is.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Who is the BUTTERBALL on Siena? No. 12? How is he on a college basketball team???


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The next 10 minutes determine if this tournament was a flop for the Big Ten or something decent.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Great shot, Badger kid.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rossiter on Siena looks like he weighs 140 pounds.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Rossiter on Siena looks like he weighs 140 pounds.


Rossiter is a tough kid. His brother plays for Davidson.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Siena pulls this out, then that means only the Top 3 seeds won in the Midwest's first round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Wake goes down by 15. I should have realized they mailed it in back in the ACC tournament.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Let me take back my comments about the Big Ten... there performance is consistent with there seeds. Should lay off them, and give some grief to the ACC.

How about the mighty ACC? They already had three teams with higher seeds lose, and it could be four.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

How many OT's is this one going to go...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

!!!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Who is the BUTTERBALL on Siena? No. 12? How is he on a college basketball team???


:lol:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Td 4 3! FSU up 3!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If Douglas made that shot I was going to run in the streets going bananas, he is just cold blooded.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a shot clock violation.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TD is a beast. Definitely should be playing pro ball next year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow, what a shot by Hughes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> TD is a beast. Definitely should be playing pro ball next year.


Agree. But HB's boy Trevaughn (god I know thats spelled wrong) Hughes with a 3 point play.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Why is Siena so poor at FT's?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll give coolphole credit for one thing -- FSU was a first-round exit waiting to happen.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You have to be kidding me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My ******* looks pretty horrible right now because I have been reamed by these brackets.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And in the course of literally one minute. My bracket has died.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Three 12 seeds win.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm 22/32. ****ing pathetic. 

This is the worst I can ever remember doing, and it's these 8/9 and 6/11 games that are KILLING me. I'm 2-6 in 8/9 and 6/11 games.

Three Sweet 16 teams out already.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3-4 ACC start. Damn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I'm 22/32. ****ing pathetic.


I'm 24/32. 14-2 yesterday, 10-6 today.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> 3-4 ACC start. Damn.


Been saying it all year long Big East > ACC :yes:


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Well... there goes that notion of ACC being the best conference this year.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

25 of 32... :hurl:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yup, im 24/32 as well. Good day 1, but today was rough on me...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> I'm 24/32. 14-2 yesterday, 10-6 today.


Same here. I had WVU going to the elite 8 and FSU in the sweet 16. :soapbox:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I'm done. I am tossing the brackets away and just watching for fun now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow cant believe those endings.. Ohio State should have had that but missed some ft's late.. either way.. good stuff.. Congrats Wisconsin.. I did have them winning aswell as tOSU.. I'd say it was a good night for our conference despite the Siena win still

Too bad Illinois laid their dud..


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

There is some damn good matchups on tap for tomorrow.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wake and Illnois and Dayton and siena just killed my bracket.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Man, what a tough day in the brackets... Damn you Dayton!!! that hurts bad (WVU in the elite eight)

Got the Cleveland St. pick right tho, and even better got to witness it in person! let me tell y'all they play some impressive ball.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OH and for the record **** Utah, they played the worst basketball i saw all day, why the hell did i pick em?! they were terrible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Man I didn't expect much from Wake (had them lose to Utah in the second round... yeah Utah), but this is just pathetic. Something must have happened along the way internal, you don't go from 16-0 to losing by 15 against Cleveland State.


----------

